# Panagiotis Retsos



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2018)

Nome: Panagiotis Retsos 
Data di nascita: 09/08/1998 
Luogo di nascita: Johannesburg 
Altezza: 185 cm 
Nazionalità: Grecia 
Posizione: difensore centrale 
Piede: destro
Squadra attuale: Bayer Leverkusen 
Scadenza: 30.06.2022

Restiamo ancora in casa Leverkusen e parliamo stavolta di Panagiotis Retsos, difensore greco di origini sudafricane.
Retsos è stato prelevato dall'Olympiakos la scorsa estate per la cifra di 22 milioni di euro, dopo soltanto una stagione in prima squadra con la maglia dei rossobianchi; ciò nonostante, l'occhio di Rudi Voller sembra averci visto lungo, visto che parliamo di un difensore centrale moderno e completo.

Retsos ha già un'ottima fisicità, grazie ad una buona velocità e alla forza dei suoi 185 centimetri d'altezza, ma anche come atteggiamento Retsos è un difensore molto interessante; infatti, aggressivo, è sempre pronto ad uscire in pressione sull'avversario, ad alzare la linea in fasi di palla coperta e a giocare d'anticipo.
Retsos è, inoltre, dotato già di ottime doti tecniche; non è un marcatore puro, ma è in possesso di una discreta sensibilità tecnica tramite la quale porta spesso palla e imposta da dietro come i più dotati registi difensivi di quest'epoca.

Come se non bastasse, però, il giocare è anche molto duttile da un punto di vista tattico; di fatto, oltre a poter essere schierato da difensore centrale, è in grado di disimpegnarsi indifferentemente su entrambi gli out di difesa - dove può far valere il suo atletismo e la sua resistenza - e in casi estremi può essere impiegato anche davanti alla difesa, dove però si è visto raramente e soltanto in Grecia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2018)




----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nome: Panagiotis Retsos
> Data di nascita: 09/08/1998
> Luogo di nascita: Johannesburg
> Altezza: 185 cm
> ...



Ne ho sentito parlare molto bene ma purtroppo non l'ho mai visto in azione! Tu per caso hai visto qualche sua partita? Mi interesserebbe molto un parere sul suo conto, dato che ho una passione per la Grecia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare molto bene ma purtroppo non l'ho mai visto in azione! Tu per caso hai visto qualche sua partita? Mi interesserebbe molto un parere sul suo conto, dato che ho una passione per la Grecia


Con la nazionale no, ma col club sì. Quest'anno ho dato un occhio al Leverkusen in particolare, perché c'è tanta bella robetta da quelle parti, tra Havertz, Brandt, Tah, Jedvaj o Retsos, per l'appunto. Ti confermo quello che ho scritto nella descrizione; si tratta di un bel prospetto, che può diventare un difensore completo e di alto livello.


----------



## Il Genio (13 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con la nazionale no, ma col club sì. Quest'anno ho dato un occhio al Leverkusen in particolare, perché c'è tanta bella robetta da quelle parti, tra Havertz, Brandt, Tah, Jedvaj o Retsos, per l'appunto. Ti confermo quello che ho scritto nella descrizione; si tratta di un bel prospetto, che può diventare un difensore completo e di alto livello.



Jedvaj è loro o ancora della Roma?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con la nazionale no, ma col club sì. Quest'anno ho dato un occhio al Leverkusen in particolare, perché c'è tanta bella robetta da quelle parti, tra Havertz, Brandt, Tah, Jedvaj o Retsos, per l'appunto. Ti confermo quello che ho scritto nella descrizione; si tratta di un bel prospetto, che può diventare un difensore completo e di alto livello.



Grazie mille


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Jedvaj è loro o ancora della Roma?


È loro; la Roma se n'è sbarazzata troppo frettolosamente, ma c'erano arrivati prima di tutti.


----------



## ralf (14 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nome: Panagiotis Retsos
> Data di nascita: 09/08/1998
> Luogo di nascita: Johannesburg
> Altezza: 185 cm
> ...



Molto interessante... della Bundes oltre a lui e Upamecano è da seguire con molta attenzione anche Benjamin Pavard dello Stoccarda.


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È loro; la Roma se n'è sbarazzata troppo frettolosamente, ma c'erano arrivati prima di tutti.



Completamente OT ma ogni volta che leggo Jedvaj penso a Januzaj :
Qualcuno lo sta seguendo in Spagna?


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Completamente OT ma ogni volta che leggo Jedvaj penso a Januzaj :
> Qualcuno lo sta seguendo in Spagna?



Stagione di adattamento in Liga per lui, complice anche la non esaltante stagione della Real Sociedad. Chi sta facendo bene alla Real quest'anno invece è il redivivo Illarramendi, che però c'è da dire, tolto dal contesto basco deluse.


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Stagione di adattamento in Liga per lui, complice anche la non esaltante stagione della Real Sociedad. Chi sta facendo bene alla Real quest'anno invece è il redivivo Illarramendi, che però c'è da dire, tolto dal contesto basco deluse.


Grazie


----------

